# Western KY hunt club



## teamkudzu (Apr 15, 2015)

Located in between Madisonville and Princeton in Hopkinsville Western KY.
Full turkey and deer hunting rights on 900 acres.
Please check out website for full details.
Lodging is included but is limited to first come first serve.
Total members last year was 13 and out of that I know of three that never hunted the property.
http://scshuntclub.weebly.com

$1500.00 per year.


----------



## uturn (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm interested in what you have going on there in Hopkinsville!

Could you PM me with your contact information as to discuss?

Thanks


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 21, 2015)

How many acres is the club?


----------



## Brooks6 (May 10, 2015)

Can you forward more information please


----------



## teamkudzu (Jun 5, 2015)

All spots are filled for both clubs.


----------



## teamkudzu (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like we have one to two openings open due to some commitments not coming through. If you are interested please feel free to contact me or check out the websites for each club.

diyhunts.weebly.com
scshuntclub.weebly.com


----------



## teamkudzu (Jul 25, 2015)

All PM's answered. Sorry as I don't visit this site regularly so if you are interested please use the contact number or link on the webpages for each club.

Thanks!


----------



## teamkudzu (Mar 9, 2016)

Two farms listed on our website are now available for Western Kentucky. One farm has access to prime duck hunting also that is included. Properties are in Hopkins and Christian counties.
http://diyhunts.weebly.com/diyhc-blog


----------



## teamkudzu (Jul 22, 2016)

The DIY club currently has two open spots that where spoken for but the two can not come up with the money and now are available. 

If interested please check out the website.
http://diyhunts.weebly.com/


----------



## teamkudzu (Aug 5, 2017)

Just found out we have currently three openings for the DIY Hunt club. Looks like every year we have a few that commit and something personal comes up that prevents them from following thru. If you are interested in bow hunting trophy bucks in western KY please check out our website for the latest info. If interested please contact us via the contract info on the website as I am not on this website/checking IM's often due to work.


----------

